# New Sask record is world record



## sandman (Oct 27, 2004)

The Saskatoon Star Phoenix reported on the front page today the 18.3LB Walleye caught Jan 4 at Tobin is a new ice fishing world record. I've seen some good pics and its a monster for sure. Since I live 90 minutes from there I'm gonna spend alot more time there as I don't fish it much right now. :beer:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

This must be it:

http://billingsgazette.com/index.php?id ... enckel.inc

nice fish...


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

figures, a holy man would be the one who catches that monster. :wink:

gonna bring my rosary with me from now on.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Keepin your minnows in holy water might help


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW what an amazing fish that is just rediculous


----------

